# Pt Defiance Five Mile Drive



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

Saturday I sauntered my way around part of 700 acre Point Defiance Park Northwest of Tacoma. The one lane road known as Five Mile Drive is closed to vehicular traffic Saturdays till 1 pm making a good location for my friend who is way out of biking practice to roll around a bit. I took the camera. More info about the park is viewable here:
http://www.metroparkstacoma.org/page.php?id=239
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
The vegetation is predominantly forest and Pt Defiance juts out into Puget Sound with elevated views from high bluffs overlooking the salt water of the Sound. 
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
First views are of the trail
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
A shot toward Vashon Island with the Vashon Ferry chugging toward the mainland terminal at the Southeast of the park.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <o></o>
The nice weather bike. Around here even a fair weather bike has fenders.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
More trail
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
Looking North up Dalco Passage to the West of Vashon Island.


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

I really like the way old madrona trees wither away but hold position long after they support any sign of life.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
Over the bluff to the waterline.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
Toward the West is the Kitsap Peninsula.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
Once more view with a shot back the trail.


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

The Tacoma Narrows.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
A closer look of crossings of The Narrows. A second bridge is being constructed next to the current bridge. The uprights can be seen to right of the current ones, both looking at first as a single structure. These spans are the replacement to the world famous “Galopin’ Gertie” that went down in spectacular fashion in the early forties. Also one tower of the electrical high line replacement project can be seen rising from the trees to the right (West) of the Narrows. A single higher tower is to replace the two lower towers.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
Now for the entertainment session of the ride. These guys came strolling toward us as we stood at one of the view areas. They were maybe 50 feet away at the tree. 
 <!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
These two were very obliging about posing.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
At the same time the first three were strolling around close to us five more (not all pictured) came out of the wood and headed away back the trail.


There was also a bald eagle that appeared. It would not show itself in a place clear enough to take a good picture.


----------



## angelcruiser (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey, how do you do that???? Great photos - especially of the 'bandits'!


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

A big welcome to RBR!

Thanks for the compliment. Take a bunch of photos, sort and edit after. The bandits volunteered all on their own.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

*Great photos*

Sure is pretty.I have many wonderful memories of the Seattle / Tacoma area.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Ah that looks like one of my favorite rides up here- Vashon Island. All hills, great views and almost no cars (off the main road).............MTT


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*This report ROCKS!*

I like all the photos but the '***** are great.

First of all it is great that you got to see so many, second is that you were able to take some pix and third of course is how good the photos are.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

There's an army of those things up here, I swear.

Nice report! I love that road for a peaceful ride.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great pics. ***** are awesome. You can almost hear someone yelling "Raiders!" when they come into the picture. Hide your food!


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

Serious thanks to you guys for the generous complements.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Vette - great pics. Every time I see pics of the northwest, it makes me wonder when I'm moving back. I use to run the "sound to narrows" run every year, thats a great area to ride.


----------

